#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 肉球蓋印處 >  > [報到] 新人孤寂白虎報到!!!

## 孤寂白虎

大家好我是孤寂白虎!!認識我的人都叫我阿虎!!上網的時候無意間發現喜愛畫畫的獸人聚集地!!
我很喜歡有關獸人的作品!!不過我是剛入門新手獸人小畫家如果有不懂的地方請各位大大給我建議> <
希望能在這邊跟大家好好相處學習!! ^w^

----------


## 弦月

阿虎你好，我是超級可愛的弦月喔OwO/
我也很喜歡畫畫呢～不過一樣在練習中
如果是畫畫方面的話，這邊有很多厲害的獸可以請教
沒事的話也歡迎到聊天室泡茶聊天切磋畫技OwO/
最後歡迎來到狼之樂園
祝你在這裡玩的開心喔OwO/

----------


## 帝嵐

阿虎你好啊～
這裡是銀星 叫我阿銀就好了
喜歡自稱銀某
我也是在查獸獸圖片時就進到這裡了～（就這樣進來的獸很多呢！
很歡迎一起精進和交流畫技喔
目前我主要用的繪圖軟體是SAI，以後能一起交流！
那麼也在此提醒小心版規喔～
最後歡迎來到狼之樂園！

----------


## 孤寂白虎

萌萌弦月前輩你好!!以後我有疑問還請前輩多多指教> <

阿銀前輩你好!!!看到前輩頭像好帥啊!!!!超喜歡!!!以後有不懂的還請前輩多多指導> <




> 會員孤寂白虎，請不要連續回文，這裡已經幫你做了合併，希望以後可以改進OwO
> —管理員  弦月

----------


## 弦月

To阿虎
我稱不上前輩啦www我只是個弱弱的繪畫廢而已w
比我厲害的獸多的是w
對了，記得先去看看版龜喔～
請不要連續回文喔～～

----------


## 白神七夜

阿虎你好~ 
這裡是見習魔法使的白神七夜~
興趣是寫文章和畫圖 歡迎一起交流畫圖心得owo
很高興認識你 請多多指教w
有空的話歡迎到聊天室坐坐owo
最後祝你在狼之樂園玩得開心~

----------


## 白瞳

阿虎你好我白瞳Owo/
可以叫我白醬(?
我的興趣也是畫圖\Owo/
但我覺得阿虎畫的還不錯Owo
感覺比我好(
有問題可以問我 沒時間的話可能就沒辦法了_(:3((
歡迎切磋Owo/
有時間可以到下面的聊天室裡跟我們玩Owo
最後祝你在狼之樂園玩的開心

----------


## 路恩。希格雷因

阿虎你好owo

我是魔族的路恩。希格雷因，叫我路恩就好~
興趣也是畫圖，歡迎交流
有空可以來聊天室喔

歡迎你來到樂園~

----------


## 帝嵐

> 阿銀前輩你好!!!看到前輩頭像好帥啊!!!!超喜歡!!!以後有不懂的還請前輩多多指導> <


有興趣的話頭像的大圖在這喔owo （傳送門～http://wolfbbs.net/showthread.php/57...80%91%EF%BD%9E
也很歡迎多多回覆喔～
另外想知道版規和問問題的話可以進去首頁最下方的聊天室，裡面的獸都很友善的!

----------


## 孤寂白虎

七夜 白醬 路恩 3位前輩好!!!小虎還在努力學習以後請前輩們多多指導> <  現在正努力嘗試趕工出適合冰虎族的頭像!!!
阿銀前輩說聊天室嗎?等把頭像趕工完我去看看> < 板規努力記熟中 (因為技能2:天然呆常常踩到地雷

----------


## 卡斯特

阿虎安安，歡迎來到狼樂～

我是卡斯特，是隻幻天獸，叫我卡滋就好嘍w
可拍打餵食不可食用(???

圖很棒喲～虎的話吻部可以在短一些～
免費冷氣呀～那夏天還請多多觀照(x
感覺設定後面會有個精彩的故事www


大概就這樣，總之很高興認識你，未來還請多指教0x0//

----------


## 傑克

阿虎你好，我是傑克OwO
歡迎來到狼樂:3
同樣都是入門，相較之下我的畫就都超怪的www
看來我應該是入門中的入門XD
以後還請多多指教囉~

----------


## 天狼貓

歡迎啊，阿虎！
我是狼與貓混合貓科類的獸。
我也是新來的，剛報到不久。這裡的獸都很友善，有空時可以到下面的聊天室跟大家聊聊天！  :Very Happy: 
希望你在這裡狼之樂園玩的開心！ :3

----------


## 狼の寂

阿虎你好喔~ 
歡迎來到狼之樂園  :wuffer_howl: 

這裡是剛把神隱技能點滿的寂(?
還請多指教 owo//

喜歡繪圖的話可以去創作藝想園，而若是想請教的話則可以到下方的子版面切磋版
沒甚麼太大的限制，注意版規以及會員管理通則就行了 :3

若有不懂的地方可以多問喔~

最後，祝你在樂園裡玩得開心  :wuffer_grin:

----------


## 月光銀牙

阿虎你好~我是銀芽~

歡迎你來到狼樂，是少見的虎耶~(?

歡迎來切磋畫技喔~~

以上

----------


## 孤寂白虎

卡滋 傑克 天狼貓 寂 銀芽 5位前輩你們好!! 還請你們多多指教^ ^ 夏天熱的話可以找冰虎牌天然免費冷氣(^w^)d
小虎剛入門畫獸 以後請各位指導我> <

----------

